# How much does stump grinding cost where you live?



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

I have six stumps that average 8 inches in diameter I've been quoted 250-300. I feel like that's pretty steep. I feel like 150-200 is fair. I'm I wrong? What does it cost in your area?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

That's s fair price. Look up the cost of renting s stump grinder, then factor in picking up and returning and doing the work yourself.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Unsure about the pricing but if you have the time and willing to put in the work you ca probably rent a 13hp one from HD for 150-200bucks/day ... the question is how valuable I'd your own time..

You can also buy a used model for less than the price quoted to you.. again the value of your time is what matters...


----------

